

"Apache now serves twice as many hostnames as this time last year" - mike-cardwell
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/09/06/september-2011-web-server-survey.html

======
eftpotrm
But what percentage of them are active sites and what are parking pages /
domain squatting? It's been shown in the past that a single domain parker
moving their hosting can have a vastly disproportionate effect on these
numbers while affecting almost no real end-user traffic.

As it stands, this statistic is vastly too crude to be of any value.

~~~
mike-cardwell
There are lots of statistics in the survey. They do talk about "Active" sites.
I just thought that this one particular comment was the most surprising, so
stuck it in the title. It's still a pretty impressive statistic, even if it
does include parked pages.

------
schiptsov
Who cares, it is mainstream but nginx vs. IIS statistics is very funny.

    
    
      Microsoft       154,685	15.55%	153,015	15.38%	-0.17
      nginx	           71,517	 7.19%	 72,511	 7.29%	 0.10

------
Ogre
I personally owned three domain names this time last year. I have six now.
They're all on Apache. So anecdotally I'd have to agree.

------
sp332
What's the huge spike for Apache in the second-to-last graph?

~~~
bradleyland
I don't know this factually for this specific instance, but often times, the
big moves seen in "hostnames hosted" are caused by domain name registrars
changing platforms. For exaple, GoDaddy serves an ad billboard page for every
expiered or un-configured domain registered with them. This results in a huge
number of these pages, so when/if someone like GoDaddy moves from, say, IIS to
Apache (just an example), you'll see a big swing in the charts.

These kinds of statistics are interesting to look at, but they don't mean much
to me. I select a web server based on suitability to my needs, not "what are
all the cool kids using".

~~~
mricardo
Uhhh... but aren't all the cool kids using nginx?

------
teilo
Because buying up domain names for the purposes of SEO is the big thing to do
right now.

